# Bussit > Tampereen paikallisliikenne >  Havainnot paikallis- ja lähiliikenteestä - toukokuu 2008

## jtm

1.5 Tkl:
#630/2
#631/8
#264/13
#232/16
#252/17
#230/22

----------


## jtm

2.5 Tkl:
#630/12, kokopäivä
#652/12, osapäivä
#615/25
#627/30

----------


## scala

5.5 Tkl

#234/13
#631/13

----------


## jtm

5.5 Tkl:
#206/16
#208/16, noita kahta 16:lla on ihan turha enään merkitä kun ovat jo ainakin 2vk ollet siä.
#418/18
#614/19
#407/20
#276/23
#615/25
#238/28
#253/28
#651/29

----------


## jtm

5-6.5 YÖ Tkl:
#275/Y28

----------


## killerpop

6.5.2008

Linjalla 30 ajettiin kahden City U nivelen voimin kun TKL:n nivelet #406 ja #407 oli sijoitettu ajamaan tätä linjaa. Havainnot molemmista keskipäivältä.

----------


## killerpop

Ke 07.05.2008

jälleen pari mielenkiintoista sijoitusta.  City U nivelistä yllätti auton #406 sijoitus linjalla 15, jota nykyisin ajetaan 2-akselisella kalustolla.
Lisäksi #407/28, #276/18 , #631/3 ja #226/1

----------


## Eppu

> Ke 07.05.2008
> 
> Lisäksi #407/28, #276/18 , #631/3 ja #226/1


Kolmosella liikkui myös auto #630. Muita päivän havaintojani olivat mm. #634/2 sekä #642/31.

----------


## jtm

8.5 Tkl:
#630/3
#626/6
#412/K12
#613/15
#406/17
#204/18
#614/19
#208/28, #412:n vuorossa.

----------


## jtm

9.5 Tkl:
#273/K12
#276/17
#234/18
#225/20
#227/20
#256/23
#627/23
#630/27
#208/28
#615/39

----------


## ultrix

9.5.

Tkl #400/12

----------


## jtm

Tuo #400 on vakio 12:lla.

----------


## ultrix

> Tuo #400 on vakio 12:lla.


Jaa, no sitä ei ollut hakuni mukaan kukaan havainnoinutkaan elokuun 2007 jälkeen!  :Smile:

----------


## Eppu

> Jaa, no sitä ei ollut hakuni mukaan kukaan havainnoinutkaan elokuun 2007 jälkeen!


Olihan auto reilu viikko sitten muutaman pivän linjalla 13 ja aiemmin keväällä vähän aikaa 19:llä korvaamassa autoa #427. Joten ei taida olla vakio millään.

----------


## jtm

On se ollut siellä 12:lla viimeiset pari viikkoa mutta en ole vain viittinyt merkata. Onko kellään tietoa koska #228 tai #265 palaa liikenteeseen? #228 on ollut jo pyöreesti vuoden pois liikenteestä tulipalon takia.

----------


## jtm

12.05.2008

TKL 208 seikkaili jälleen viime viikon tapaan tänään 412:n vuorossa 28:lla.

----------


## jtm

13.5 Tkl:
#615/39

14.5 Tkl:
#627/2
#631/2
#635/3
#640/8
#627/K12
#402/16
#407/16
#613/19
#121/23
#231/28
#615/39
Ja tiedoksi, että #228 on palannut Tampereelle ja vielä on pieniä vikoja mm. niiauksessa on jotain häikkää eli odotettavissa kohta liikenteeseen. :Laughing:

----------


## jtm

14.5 Tkl:
#630/3
#640/3
#644/23
#649/28

15.5 Tkl:
#627/3
#637/3

16.5 Tkl:
#408/17
#241/20
#637/23, joka päivä ollut joku pätkä 23:lla tällä viikolla.

----------


## Razer

> 16.5 Tkl:
> #637/23, joka päivä ollut joku pätkä 23:lla tällä viikolla.


Olipa siellä tänään myöskin #628 aamulla mainitsemasi vuoron perässä. Olivat yhtäaikaa Hervannan päätteellä vartin yli yhdeksän.

----------


## Makeone

16.5.

TKL 217 oli hinurin perässä Vt12:lla (en muistanut katsoa tampereen pään nimeä) linjalla 16 suuntana Leinola (vai Leikola?). Tuo hajoaminen selittänee sen, että vastaan tuli kaksi 16 vuoroautoa peräkanaan, joku omninivel ja perässä teli-scala tyhjänä. Linjan vakikalusto lienee niveliä?

Tämä havainto siis ajaessamme tampereen läpi Autolinjojen autolla 802, 'pikku'-mersulla.

----------


## killerpop

Tämäkin olisi voinut tuottaa havaintoja: http://www.aamulehti.fi/uutiset/kotimaa/85711.shtml

Pe 16.5. TKL #400/20, #407/1 ja #276/18.

----------


## Eppu

> Tämäkin olisi voinut tuottaa havaintoja: http://www.aamulehti.fi/uutiset/kotimaa/85711.shtml


#251 näytti olevan 27:lla illalla, joten #231 lienee ollut toinen osallisena olevista autoista.

----------


## Makeone

Tänään tuli vietettyä aikainen aamu Tampereella ja nähtyä mm. kuinka paikallisliikenne alkoi pyörimään. Hauskasti tuli aseman tunnelista jonossa joku 5-10 TKL:ää, olivat kai halli-sivulla, osa taisi olla ihan normaalilla vuorollakin. Kovin oli Scala voittoista liikenne niinkuin tuolla toisessa ketjussa todettiin. Itse taisin havaita parina poikkeuksena yhden Carrus Cityn  vanhemissa väreissä ja pari Lahti 402:sta, muuten oli Scaloja sekä tietenkin matalat nivelet.

Erikoinen auto lähti myös aamun Ylöjärven vuoroon, Länsilinjojen pitkä teli-auto jossa oli melkein puolen auton mittainen rahtikaappi. Kuski sanoikin, että auto on normaalisti Helsinki - Kokkola pikan vakkari ja tuon Ylöjärven lenkin jälkeen auto olikin lähdössä Helsinkiin. Ei sitten 'kevyempää' autoa lauantaille riittänyt...

----------


## jtm

16.5 Tkl:
#426/K12

18.5 Tkl:
#244/25

19.5 Tkl:
#626/2, tuo kolarissa ollut kakkosen auto oli #624.
#406/12
#426/12
#627/K12
#237/17
#121/26
#241/27

Onko kenelläkään tietoa minkä takia Concordian #331 Carrus CityM seisoi eilen keskustorin kirkon kohdalla?

----------


## ultrix

16.5 TKL:
#425/13 (onko vakiona linjalla?)




> Onko kenelläkään tietoa minkä takia Concordian #331 Carrus CityM seisoi eilen keskustorin kirkon kohdalla?


Olisiko tilurina Suomen Sosiaalifoorumin johdosta.

----------


## jtm

> 16.5 TKL:
> #425/13 (onko vakiona linjalla?)


On ollut jo vaikka kuinka pitkään.

19.5 Tkl:
#204/18, tätä voi sanoa vakioksi kun on ollut jo laskujeni mukaan ainakin reilun kuukauden.
#642/21
#259/27

20.5 Tkl:
#626/2
#635/3
#406/12
#426/12
#627/K12, taas.
#405/19
#407/22

----------


## jtm

20.5 muutama mielenkiintoinen havainto Tkl:
#208/16, illalla.
#211/18
#227/18
#408/20
#223/27
#208/30,aamulla.

21.5 Tkl:
#223/K12
#237/K18
#408/20
#258/22

Minua hämää, että miksi Niihaman vuoroja ajetaan tunnuksella 32 ja 51. Onko kenelläkään tietoa miksi näin on?

----------


## ultrix

> Minua hämää, että miksi Niihaman vuoroja ajetaan tunnuksella 32 ja 51. Onko kenelläkään tietoa miksi näin on?


Ei mitään hajua. Y77:n vielä ymmärtäisi.

----------


## jtm

21.5 Tkl:
#630/10
#208/12
#211/18
#631 ja 637/tilausajo

----------


## Eppu

> #237/K18


Iltapäivällä auto liikkui linjalla 28.

Muita havaintojani oli:
#652/15
#252/1

Tulipa mieleen, että jokohan pitkään poissa ollut auto #228 tekisi lähiaikoina paluuta liikenteeseen...?

----------


## jtm

> Tulipa mieleen, että jokohan pitkään poissa ollut auto #228 tekisi lähiaikoina paluuta liikenteeseen...?


Se on jo saapunut Tampereelle ja on Tkl:n varikolla korjauksessa, kun siinä on jotain pientä vikaa mm. joku niiaus vika. :Laughing:

----------


## jtm

22.5 Tkl:
#626/2
#635/3
#427/K12
#211/18
#407/19
#230/27
#613/39

Tulisipa jo 2.6 niin saisi taas muhkean paketin bongauksia. Olen menossa heti aamusta bongaileen. :Laughing:

----------


## jtm

23.5 Tkl:
#224/1
#653/2
#626/3, oli vielä 6:25 lähdössä Petsuun mutta 7:59 vuorossa oli # 642.
#642/3
#276/K12
#426/12
#246/16
#407/19
#247/23
#629/27
#630/29
#613/39

----------


## Eppu

23.5.

#241/19
#647/14
#414/26

----------


## jtm

> 23.5 Tkl:
> #626/3, oli vielä 6:25 lähdössä Petsuun mutta 7:59 vuorossa oli # 642.


Sori oli 3:lla vielä toi #626 mutta olin sekottanut lähtöjä. Se #626 oli 6:55 eikä 6:25 vuorossa.

----------


## jtm

23.5 Tkl:
#410/1
#235/2
#208/12
#238/16
#211/18
#654/19
#211, 215, 248, 276, 401, 415 ja 427 olivat ainakin "JUOKSUAIKA" tapahtumassa tilurissa kouluilla.

----------


## jtm

24.5 Tkl:
#644/10
#406/16
#408/23

----------


## ultrix

La 24.5.

TKL #148/4  :Eek:  (havaittu wanhan Ajokin risteyksessä)

----------


## Eppu

> La 24.5.
> 
> TKL #148/4  (havaittu wanhan Ajokin risteyksessä)


Liekö likkojen lenkki vaikuttanut tähän? Omia havaintojani olivat mm. #644/14 sekä #629/15. Paunu #60 näytti ajelevan tiluria ja 71B:llä puolestaan oli tästä johtuen jokin Scala. Myös LL #32 näytti olevan puettu Stadiumin kokovartalomainoksiin.

----------


## jtm

> La 24.5.
> 
> TKL #148/4  (havaittu wanhan Ajokin risteyksessä)


Noi kilvitykset on ollut jo varmaan silloinkin kun mää en ollut syntynyt. Muistaakseni ajoreitti oli ATALA - YLÄ- tai ALAJÄRVENSIVU.

----------


## jtm

Tässäpä teille muutama turha pyhäpäivän havainto. 25.5 Tkl:
#656/3
#632/10
#412/22

----------


## jtm

26.5 Tkl:
#649/2
#626/3
#653/3
#426/12
#407/19
#421/20
#427/23
#230/28, oli iltapäivällä #209:n vuorossa mutta #209 oli aamullla.

27.5 Tkl:
#228/K12, on näköjään palannut noin vuoden tauon jälkeen liikenteeseen. :Laughing:  
#407/19
#267/23
#230/28, #209:n vuorossa.
#615/29

----------


## jtm

> 27.5 Tkl:
> #230/28, #209:n vuorossa.


#209 oli jo palannut iltapäiväksi 4 vuoron tauolta.

27.5 Länsilinjat:
#35/50, korvasi ilmeisesti oranssia mainosteipattu Volvo8700:sta joka oli keskustorilla aamulla linjakilpi sökönä.

27.5 Tkl:
#627/2
#646/3
#251/13
#236/27
#614/27
#263/28
#648/29

----------


## jtm

28.5 Länsilinjat:
#35/50

28.5 Tkl:
#615/3
#637/3
#208/12, tullut vakioksi tähän #211:n vuoroon, kun se on mennyt 18:lle vakioksi.
#246/K12
#407/20
#251/23
#228/27
#614/27

----------


## KariM

Tänään 28.5. n. klo 17.20 Pispalanvaltatien ja nokian moottoritien risteyksessä kebabravintolan edessä seisoi TKL:n Omnicity tyhjänä hätävilkut päällä. Autonumeroa en ennättänyt huomata. Muutama viikko sitten samassa kohdassa huilasi Scala. Mikähän niitä tuohon kohtaan hyydyttää?

----------


## scala

^Kyseessä oli #414.

_Muoks. Kuulemma se oli ollut kolarissa, joku toinen auto oli tullut kylkeen ja #414:een tuli ruhjeita peräosaan._

----------


## jtm

29.5 Tkl:
#627/3
#228/18
#613/21
#251/27
#614/27
#253/28
#630/28

----------


## scala

Varhaisen aamun havainnoista silmiin pisti kaksi seuraavaa:

30.5 TKL

#227/ 26 (#418:n tilalla)
#252/ 13

----------


## jpmast

30.5.

#424/23

----------


## jtm

29.5 Tkl:
#626/16

29.5 Veolia:
#602/90Y, oli 12:40 lähdössä Pyynikiltä.

Tässäpä tämän talvikauden viimeiset havainnot minulta. Luultavasti myös viimeiset havainnot nivelistä 2½kk. 30.5 Tkl:
Telejä:
#121/18
#211/12, oli palannut muutaman viikon 18 seikkailuilta.
#222/22
#225/23
#230/1
#234/18
#236/28
#239/17
#243/18
#245/16
#264/26
Niveliä:
#400/30
#404 16:lla ei päässyt liikkeelle 7:50 lähtöön keskiosan noustua ylös, mutta oli jo iltapäivällä takaisin.
#405/20
#406/18
#407/17
#408/28
#409/16
#412/16
Pätkiä:
#613/21
#614/27
#615/15
#626/31
#627/2
#628/22
#637/10
#649/27
#651/16
#657/3

----------


## ultrix

> Mikähän niitä tuohon kohtaan hyydyttää?


Kebab-pitseerian tuoksu?  :Smile:

----------

